# I think that I will wait for it....do you agree?



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been looking at all sorts of lasers for my 21, and as price was no matter I was looking at the lasermax internal...I didn't like it, however because it pulsates....but the other day I happened upon this http://www.topglock.com/item/78079_LAS_Green_Laser_Glock_-_L.aspx
and I think that it would be well worth the wait for the release. It is cheaper than the lasermax, and no doubt will be easier to see being that greens are brighter than the reds. What do you guys think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure looks good. Go for it and let us know what you think after you get it. Good luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Looks pretty big, but nice.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I just checked out their web site. i like it even more. It's almost interactive. Check it out.
http://www.viridiangreenlaser.com/


----------



## spidey2091 (Feb 22, 2008)

yup. I'm sold. That thing is visible from faaaaar off. It looked better than I ever could have hoped for in the day as well. I went ahead and preordered it. 
Hopefully in their holster section they will have something along the lines of what I need that will accomidate the laser while it is on the gun.


----------

